
Brutal Dishonesty - ssclafani
http://uncrunched.com/2011/10/01/brutal-dishonesty/
======
shithead
[Arrington's title was changed to the more explicit "Facebook: Brutal
Dishonesty"]

I did not expect better of that company. Crooked is as crooked does, and that
sorry bag was born crooked.

What I'm really sad about is Google going down the drain chasing after them.

